# Onkyo TX-SR606 no picture



## rayanik (May 16, 2010)

Hello everyone, 
i have had my Onkyo TX-SR606 for just over a year. Recently, there is an issue that has developed. When I turn on the receiver (tv and PVR), there is no picture. I have to turn it on and off several times before it comes on. I also have to switch between game mode to cable/sat...back and forth. 
I have bypassed the receiver and just ran HDMI straight from the TV to the PVR and everything worked great. I have also tried different HDMI cables and even tried another HDMI input in the back of the receiver. 

Any thoughts before I pack it off to Onkyo?

Thanks...Ray


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

rayanik said:


> Hello everyone,
> i have had my Onkyo TX-SR606 for just over a year. Recently, there is an issue that has developed. When I turn on the receiver (tv and PVR), there is no picture. I have to turn it on and off several times before it comes on. I also have to switch between game mode to cable/sat...back and forth.
> I have bypassed the receiver and just ran HDMI straight from the TV to the PVR and everything worked great. I have also tried different HDMI cables and even tried another HDMI input in the back of the receiver.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an HDMI handshake issue with the cable box. These are very common and the culprit is usually the box not the receiver. Does Blu-ray still work fine?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally, There is no need to use HDMI from the cable box. I would just run component cables from the cable box and an optical for audio as this will always work and you wont have that issue any more.


----------



## rayanik (May 16, 2010)

Hi, 

Thank you for your responses. The BR is also difficult. I did take it back to the electronics store and explained the issue. Interestingly enough, the salesperson indicated that this model has problem with the switching mechanism. It still is under warranty so they will send it off the nearest service centre. Lets see what happens when I get it back in about 3 weeks.

Thanks again all.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I have had an 806 that had this same problem only with the audio and I have an 886P that experienced this same video problem. Myine exhibit NO output whatsoever when malfunctioning. No video would go through HDMI, S-video, or component, or even composite. Eventually it would simply come back on.


----------

